# Freeze Drying food



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I was looking into this https://harvestright.com/product/small-freeze-dryer/
But $2200 + Is nucking futz.
What your thoughts?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If you're gonna get one, make damned sure you use the fook out of it. Make it earn it's keep.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

WOW must be a big sale. Couple years ago weren't they like 4K.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Way out of my league. Useful, though.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Prices are dropping. I REALLY REALLY REALLY want one, but as that wise philosopher Billy Joe Shaver once said "I've been to Georgia on a fast train, honey... I wuddent born no yesterday..."

They require a LOT of cleaning, they are noisy as all getout and they need to be kept in a cool place to keep the overall times down (which generally means in the house... did I mention they were noisy?"

I'm still at "wait and see" mode, that's a LOT of scratch to drop down on something that isn't a stone-cold requirement.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

this would be a great group buy item...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes..the price is right. Dont know why a few like minded folks could not time share a cool gadget like that. Or one smart guy buy it and charge the others a nominal fee to freeze dry their stuff before being packed into the prepper supply area. Ron Paul really likes his..according to the radio ads. Hes a nice old Libertarian who dont usually lie much..but is wrong about stuff quite often.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> ....... Or one smart guy buy it and charge the others a nominal fee to freeze dry their stuff before being packed into the prepper supply area. .............


................or peddle tons of freeze-dried food at gun shows.

This is what a couple people are doing in my area.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> ................or peddle tons of freeze-dried food at gun shows.
> 
> This is what a couple people are doing in my area.


Well as having tried similar adventures a time or two..selling edible food to live humans near big towns often get the healh goons riled up without the proper paper work not to mention being a target for Noo Yawk lawyers who claim you gave his chum a belly ache. Freeze dried dog food would be less hassle.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> .......... not to mention being a target for Noo Yawk lawyers who claim you gave his chum a belly ache.............


Dat's why deelin' wid food kin git spensive.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I suppose if you were part of a mutual aid group and had say 10 families splitting it, it might 
be ok if every family had giant garden and didn't have to buy the food. But then considering 
the time it takes to process the food, how much food would spoil before processing? Maybe 
you could cut everything up to the size you want to put into the freeze dryer and pre-freeze it
to preserve the food prior to putting it in the freeze dryer. To me, it's way too much money.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

My wife and I bought ourselves one as a Christmas gift to each other last December. I have no reservations about getting it. It's not difficult to clean, although it is noisy, we keep it in the basement so don't really hear it. We have been freeze-drying allot of different types of food and already have built up a pretty decent stockpile.


----------

